# [SOLVED] Pioneer CD/DVD burner not reading discs



## RKane909 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello,

I've just replaced and old cd-burner with a Pioneer DVR-115D. After physically installing, windows xp recognizes and installs the hardware. Problem is that windows cannot recognize any media(cd, dvd, cd-r, dvd-r, etc) in the drive except under specific circumstances. Attempting to open or explore any disc through "My Computer" takes me to a blank window with no content. Windows Media Player, however, can read and play an audio cd with no problem, yet, cannot play a DVD. When trying to run some games the drive will recognize and read the disc, starting the game. Other games, though, will not detect the disc and won't start. Though the drive is set to autorun, it never does. Going into the drive properties and clicking on the volumes tab will display appropriate disc info. 

Windows XP says the drivers installed are up to date and the device manager correctly lists the drive as a DVR-115d. How can I fix this?

I am running Windows XP SP2.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Pioneer CD/DVD burner not reading discs*

Hi Kane, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

There are a couple of ways that might help you with this issue.

*Method One: Remove the registry entry*

*Warning:* Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method. These problems might require that you reinstall your operating system.

*Please Note:* If you had installed multiple CD-writing software products on your computer, you need to uninstall the software products before you remove the registry keys. 

1. Click *Start*, and then click *Run*.

2. In the Open box, type *regedit*, and then click *OK*.

3. Locate and then click the following registry subkey: 
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Class/{4d36e965-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}*

4. *On the File menu, click Export*.

5. In the File name box, type *savedkey*, and then click *Save*.

6. Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ data type UpperFilters*, and then click *Delete *on the *Edit menu*. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click *Yes*. 

_*Note:* If this data type is missing, go to Method 2._

7. Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ data type LowerFilters*, and then click *Delete* on the *Edit* menu. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click *Yes*.

8. Quit Registry Editor, and then restart the computer.


*Method 2: Replace the existing driver*


1.	Click *Start*, and then click *Control Panel.*

2.	If Control Panel is in *Category* view, click *Performance and Maintenance*, and then click *System*.

If Control Panel is in Classic view, double-click *System.*

3.	On the *Hardware* tab, click *Device Manager.*

4.	Click the drive with the question mark (*?*) next to it.

5.	On the *Action* menu, click *Uninstall*. When you are prompted to confirm the removal, click *OK*.

6.	Repeat steps 4 through 5 for any other drives with question marks.

7.	On the *Action Menu*, click *Scan for hardware changes*.

* Close all windows and reboot the computer*.

Please give these two methods a try and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## RKane909 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Pioneer CD/DVD burner not reading discs*

Thank you for the quick reply.

Wow! That seems to have fixed everything. You are awesome!

Is there anything I can do to prevent this from happening again?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not really when you install a software program and it installs it's filters the problem can occur again but not very often


----------

